#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-12
<AugustXXXX> hola?
<AugustXXXX> hay alguien aqui?
<AugustXXXX> tengo una laptop con procesador amd 64 athlon x2, 2gb de ram y 160 disco duro, le quiero instalar ubuntu 9.0.4., pero no se cual descargar el de 32 bits o el de 64bits, alguien q me ayude?
<AugustXXXX> hola
<nlwilliam> hola
<nlwilliam> alguien me puede ayudar a configurar mi impresora canon ip1000
<Ddiods> Buenas
<viperhoot> http://www.slayerx.org/2009/05/10/cuidado-con-el-leon-guardian/ hahahahha
<ben_c0o9nj> hola
<javier70> ubuntu.peproblema con DeVeDe, me funcionaba muy bien, pero hace 2 dias, ya no, empieza a hacer todo, pero cuando le doy siguiente llega hasta el 18 % y se para, ya no trabaja, para nada, no da señales de vida, ni pone ninguna instruccion a seguir, no lo puedo cerrar, ni cancelar, solo dandole un restart. muerto.   ubuntu 8.10 intrepid   procesador AMD Athlon
<javier70> ayudaaaaaaaaaaa
<javier70> NADIE?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si estoy creando un patch a un paquete que todavia no tiene un patch system, y lo hago con quilt, tengo que agregar esto en debian/rules no? include /usr/share/quilt/quilt.make
<RoAkSoAx> o que mas tengo que hacer?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-13
<Ddiods> Buenas
 * humala saludos gente!
<cfoch> hola
<Ddiods> Hola
<cfoch> ke tal=?
<Ddiods> de salida.. sry
<Ddiods> nos vemos
<Guest57554> hola, me estoy descargando los extrax restricted de ubuntu 9.04, queria saber si tambien son validos para Xubuntu?
<Guest57554> para instalarlos sin internet
<elcuervo70> yuda pofis...tengo problemas con DeVeDe: me funcionaba muy bien, pero hace 2 dias, ya no, empieza a hacer todo, pero cuando le doy siguiente y empieza a convertir, llega hasta el 10 o 18 % y se para, ya no trabaja, para nada, no da señales de vida, ni pone ninguna instruccion a seguir, no lo puedo cerrar, ni cancelar, solo dandole un restart. Creo que esta mu
<elcuervo70> erto
<elcuervo70> ya lo abri por terminal ysale esto:
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-14
<cfoch> hols
<mib_jv4qb6> hola
<mib_jv4qb6> quisiera saber como instalar el messenger en ubuntu
<mib_jv4qb6> alguien que aporte conosimiento
<mib_jv4qb6> gracias
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-15
<maestropk_ubuntu> se encuentra alguien en linea?
<mib_uiuvox> hola
<mib_uiuvox> a todos
<mib_uiuvox> quisiera saber como puedo compartir impresora con mi maquina virtual
<mib_uiuvox> por favor ayuda ps
<mib_uiuvox> alguien por favor como puedo poner en red una impresora para usarla en mi maqina virtual psp
<joefox> hola
<joefox> alguien podria darme los
<joefox> pasos para conectarme a una impresora de la red
<joefox> holaaa
<RoAkSoAx> joefox, Sistema>Administración>Impresión
<RoAkSoAx> ahi le das agregar una nueva impresora y sigues los pasos
<joefox> ya hice eso
<joefox> pero la impresora esta conectada mediante red
<joefox> con plataforma windows
<joefox> y la mia tien linux
<joefox> ubuntu
<joefox> la impresora es una  hp laserjet 2200dn
<RoAkSoAx> joefox, no hay problema
<RoAkSoAx> ahi entra en nueva impresora
<RoAkSoAx> y tendras una opcion para buscar impresora en la red
<joefox> porfa dame los pasos a seguir
<RoAkSoAx> joefox, yo no se los pasos exactamente por eso te digo, entra a Sistema>Administración>Impresión, luego le das NUEVA para agregar una nueva impresora, y luego desplegas Impresora de Red, y seleccionas impresora de windows via SAMBA y luego, pones buscar y buscas la impresora
<RoAkSoAx> es asi de simple
<joefox> gracias amigo..
<joefox> si resulto...
<mib_6m6ub8> hola
<mib_6m6ub8> quiero saber si alguien da clase de linux ubuntu server
<mib_6m6ub8> gracias
<mib_73at4z> necesito estudiar linux
<mib_73at4z> hola alguien que me oriente en linux
<mib_73at4z> gracias
<nlwilliam> hola
<nlwilliam> alguien me puede ayudar
<nlwilliam> ?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-16
<snake> hbalen
<snake> q hacen
<Ddiods> Buenas
#ubuntu-pe 2009-05-17
<Guest40873> hola
<Guest40873> quisera saber como desintalar ubuntu de mi pc
<Guest40873> o restaurarla
<Guest40873> por que, algunas aplicaciones me estan fallando
<mib_zolzfv> hola, tengo 3 hd y cuando inteto instalar ubuntu 8.04 lts me unifica todos los hd en uno y no puedo elegir en que hd instalarlo. Que hago para que no me los unifique y pueda elejir el hd en el que quiero instalarlo? gracias
 * humala saludos gente!
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-21
<kramer_> Hola, despues de tiempo retomando la comunidad
#ubuntu-pe 2010-05-23
<kggx> Hola Nicolas
<Morell> Hola todos...
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-16
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, si alguno de ustedes juega Warsow, avise para ver si jugamos online :D
#ubuntu-pe 2011-05-19
<th3pr0ph3t> Hola, acabo de solicitar unirme al grupo ubuntu-pe de launchpad. Espero que me dejen entrar :)
<Alan_> Hola! XD como andan :P
<Alan_> consulta, he instalado el xdebug pero me muestra los errores sin formato, es decir sin estilos, alguna idea de porque?
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-14
<viperhoot> Hola a todos
<viperhoot> se tenía programa una reunión para el día de hoy
<g4t0> Holass
<viperhoot> pero en vista a que varios de los involucrados no andan muy disponibles esta vez, creo que lo mejor es aplazarla para el próximo dimingo
<viperhoot> domingo
<viperhoot> de todos modos no hay muchas novedades para esta vez
<viperhoot> salvo que ya lo próximo a lo que apuntamos es a convertirnos nuevamente en equipo oficial
<viperhoot> desde la próxima semana nos metemos de lleno a eso ;)
<Genelyk> mmmm
<Genelyk> tambien se jue a ver juego de tronos
<Genelyk> mmm
<Genelyk> algun evento  proximo
<viperhoot> Genelyk: aún nada programado, esperamos que todos esten de vuelta para ver si se coordina alguno
<viperhoot> eso es todo por ahora
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos luego, hora de estudiar para parciales :P
<Genelyk> seee
<Genelyk> mayooo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ping ping
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hola hola ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: como estas?
<viperhoot> cansado
<viperhoot> matado de hecho
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: +1
<viperhoot> mañana 2 parciales y medio
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: como va todo por ahi ?
<viperhoot> terminó?
<viperhoot> soy talla M porsia :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sip, ya estoy en denver
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ya no estoy en Oakland desde ayer a las 7am
<viperhoot> ah manya, ahi nomás viajaste
<JoseeAntonioR> sip :(
<JoseeAntonioR> me hubieses dicho y te conseguia polo M! de esos si avian!
<viperhoot> igual habrá sido una super experiencia ;)
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: hahaha, ya para la próxima ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: sip! :)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: espero poder ir al proximo, de hecho
<viperhoot> ya hay planes de donde será?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: no tengo ni idea, pero de hecho sera en europa
<viperhoot> ya deberían hacer más cerca de estas tierras :P
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cuestion de conversarlo desde ya
<viperhoot> si el de ubuntu 14.04 lo hacen en brazil ya no hay pretexto :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> listo
<viperhoot> hora de fugar
<viperhoot> que los apus me iluminen esta semana x/
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: suerte por allá ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: :P cuidate!
<JoseeAntonioR> mucha suerte en los examenes!
<viperhoot> chao !
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-15
<druiz> Buenas noches
<druiz> Buenos dias
<JoseeAntonioR> druiz: hola!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping, mañana vuelo, de ahi quedamos para encontrarnos y darte tus cosillas
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: sigues alla?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: te quedaste de vacas?
<druiz> Hola JoseAntonio
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: estoy en Denver :)
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: de vacas con tu viejo?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: eeesa es
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: q tal el UDS? una locura o no?
<druiz> alguien tiene tiempo para darme opinion sobre una instalacion que tengo entre manos?
<druiz> :P
<druiz> es en una classmate con 2.0 GB que venia con edubuntu :S
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: locura total!
<JoseeAntonioR> los dejo, tengo que salir a hacer unas compras!
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-17
<nxvl> xander21c: habla
<nxvl> xander21c: viste el ultimo mail de julita?
<xander21c> nxvl: sorry reunion en la chamba
<nxvl> sobre las versiones de las laptops y etc?
<xander21c> eso estaba
<nxvl> xander21c: ok, avisame cuando termines
<xander21c> done!
<xander21c> ta complicado lo de las laptops
<xander21c> nxvl:
<nxvl> yaps
<nxvl> si, esta en drogas
<nxvl> lo que queria ver contigo
<xander21c> jaja
<nxvl> antes de abrir la boca antes
<nxvl> es que no me parece que nosotros como ubuntu-peru obliguemos a NADIE a usar ubuntu
<nxvl> si sonde fedora, iwal son bienvenidos, xq al final podemos trabajar juntos y apoyarnos
<nxvl> y me parece una atorrantada decir "si quieres venir a mi evento usa mi distro"
<xander21c> asi es, como este camp lo veo medio BETA no he lanzado a la lista
<nxvl> entonces quedamos en que nosotros NO vamos a obligar a nadie a usar ubuntu?
<xander21c> asi es
<nxvl> si quieren fedora que usen fedora
<nxvl> (aunque por mi que no lleven su laptop)
<nxvl> ya, ok entonces mando mail ahorita
<xander21c> podemos regalar CDs y Pitas y Stickers y listo
<nxvl> claro
<nxvl> ya, buenaso
<xander21c> ponle q como ubuntu peru distribuiremos material y haremos demo con mi laptop y si alguien mas e anima a llevar laptop le hacemos un live demo o instalamos
<xander21c> mas que todo por motivo de seguridad
<xander21c> no por falta de colaboración
<nxvl> ya, buenaso
<xander21c> nxvl: omite lo de fedora  :D
<nxvl> ok
<nxvl> po mierda, me acabo de ganar el odio de julita
<nxvl> \o/
<xander21c> sorry x no estar mas al tanto, toy conexion en casa, me tire el plan de datos del cel y estoy a mil en la chamba
<nxvl> nah relaja
<nxvl> solo que no queria dar opinion oficial sin antes hablarlo
<nxvl> sabia q ibas a decir q si
<nxvl> pero iwal queria consultarlo
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: ping
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: tu estas en el LoCo Council, no?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, yes, I am... what's up?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, xander21c saludos!... quien es julita?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, pong
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: es q estan organizando un linuxcamp
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, excelente!
<nxvl> q es basicamente para celebrar 12.04 y gnome 3.4
<SergioMeneses> en que les puedo ayudar?
<nxvl> y julita es la "organizadora"
<nxvl> y pidio que los que vayan (a un evento de recreacion, donde nisiquiera necesitas una laptop) que los participantes lleven laptops con Ubuntu y GNome 3.4
<nxvl> lo que queria ver es si han tenido un caso asi
<nxvl> donde se obligue a los asistentes a instalar Ubuntu para poder participar en el evento
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, no para nada
<nxvl> lo cual a mi me parece que deja a la comunidad pesimo con una actitud tontisima
<SergioMeneses> lo mas cercano son los installfest
<SergioMeneses> pero no se obliga
<SergioMeneses> se la oportunidad que la gente instale distintas distribuciones
<SergioMeneses> pero no se obliga
<SergioMeneses> el "obligar" no va en la filosofia que manejamos
<nxvl> exacto
<nxvl> solo queria confirmar eso
<SergioMeneses> SergioMeneses, si obligas a alguien a hacer algo de seguro no lo querra hacer
<SergioMeneses> es mercadeo si lo ves bien
<nxvl> obvio
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ++
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, se apunta a la proxima uds?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: tengo varias cosas q quiero hacer este ciclo
<nxvl> asi que probablemente si
<nxvl> vamos a ver que pasa
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, en q parte de la comunidad anda?
<SergioMeneses> bugs, traducciones, packing, community ?
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: seguridad/server
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, huy excelente!
<SergioMeneses> yo soy sysadmin en formacion
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> y esa parte me interesa resto
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si le puedo ayudar en algo solo es q me avise
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: lo mismo, soy MOTU, si quieres cualquier cosa me avisas
<nxvl> te guio
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ud es MOTU!
<SergioMeneses> excelente
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: sep, el primer latinoamericano ;)
<SergioMeneses> yo me postule para traductor
<SergioMeneses> pero no alcance
<SergioMeneses> por una confucion con un mk termino o bueno kw
<SergioMeneses> y paco me dijo q me pesentara de nuevo... pero en eso me escogieron para el LC y nada
<SergioMeneses> de lleno en el LCouncil y pues con mi LoCo
<nxvl> quien esta en el LC ahora?
<nxvl> siguen laura y chris?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si... somos 6 laura, cris, greg, chris, paolo y yo
<nxvl> anda, greg y paolo estan en el LC
<nxvl> q bueno
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, si... todos son muy buenos
<SergioMeneses> aveces me siento muy noobie
<SergioMeneses> =S
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: to conoci a inet en su primer UDS
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: no sabia ni dnd estaba parado
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno varias ideas mias han sido tomadas en el ciclo pasado y espero aportar muchas mas para este
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, anda!
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, yo no he ido a ninguna uds
<SergioMeneses> siempre me sale algo para esa semana
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: yo he visto el primer UDS de inet, greg y laura
<nxvl> :P
<nxvl> ah y de paolo
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, y probablemente el mio xD
<SergioMeneses> al proximo si voy! asi me quede sin trabajo
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> se lo prometi a JoseeAntonioR
<nxvl> ya se sabe donde va a ser?
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, yo escuche por hay q en Italia... pero es un rumor
<nxvl> SergioMeneses: central europe
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ojala Italia o suiza
<nxvl> pera q aun tengo mi red de chismes
<nxvl> ahora averiguo
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, jjajaja
<SergioMeneses> gossip nxvl
<nxvl> ja
<nxvl> si supieras
<SergioMeneses> o0
<nxvl> no hay chisme de un UDS q se me escape
<nxvl> ;)
<nxvl> la gente ya venia directamente dnd mi a averiguar q fue
<nxvl> la mas graciosa fue cuando me entere en el aeropuerto de miami lo que habia pasado en orlando en un UDS al que NO habia ido
<nxvl> solo tienes q saber a quien preguntar
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, jajaja eso si
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, ud sigue trabajando para canonical?
<roaksoax> copenague
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, copenague?
<roaksoax> ESO DICEN
<roaksoax> eso dicen*
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, huy pasar frio entonces
<roaksoax> eso dicen pero no hay confirmacion todavia
<roaksoax> asi que no se sabe en realdiad
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, nxvl_ ↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> hoooola mundo!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  \o
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl_: ping
<nxvl_> JoseeAntonioR: pong
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: hey! como hacemos para darte tu polo y tu lanyard?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: vas a ir al linuxcamp?
<JoseeAntonioR> uhm que es eso?
<nxvl> olvidalo, una COJUDES q ya me toy arrepintiendo de decir q iba
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: por donde vives? La molina, no?
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ajam
<nxvl> ya, creo q subo por alla maniana, te aviso
<nxvl> si bajas pa miraflowers me avisas
<nxvl> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> podemos encontrarnos en el jockey por decirte, mas facil
<JoseeAntonioR> a miraflores facil voy uno de estos fines de semana
<nxvl> claro, claro
<nxvl> cuando suba por la zonaja te aviso
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: si, el uds es una locura, y si, todo el dia estas ocupado
<nxvl> y si, no duermes un carajo
<nxvl> aunque tu no tomas, asi que si podias dormir temprano
<nxvl> pero eso es aburrido
<nxvl> o no?
<roaksoax> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> jaja si, pero igual me quedaba
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: Jono si tomo pisco
<nxvl> q raro
<nxvl> ese es un marica
<nxvl> siempre se me corre
<JoseeAntonioR> se me corrio, pero al final tomo
<nxvl> jajaja
<nxvl> ese es un marica
<nxvl> despues de que emborrache a Daveiy y (no me acuerdo como se llama el otro) le tienen miedo al pisco
<nxvl> mas pepelon hicieron
<nxvl> jajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja, Daviey no se quedo hasta el viernes
<JoseeAntonioR> y Jorge vio el pisco y corrio
<nxvl> jajaja
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> le tienen miedo
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: emborrache a holbaach
<nxvl> si, a el le encanta el pisco
<nxvl> cuando esstuve en su casa le deje una botella
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-18
<SergioMeneses> nxvl, como vamos? -> JoseeAntonioR roaksoax \o
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: hey!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ya en casa?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: sip :)
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que bueno! jejej a trabajar en el approval xD
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto! en eSTOS DIAS MANDO LAS COSAS
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, dale... no hay lio tienen hasta mediados de junio
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: perdon por las caps :)
<JoseeAntonioR> me refiero a sus cosa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como asi?
<SergioMeneses> me perdi q caps?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: escribi una parte en cas
<SergioMeneses> jajajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> eso si esta gracioso
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja ojala te avisen q tienes los datos malo :P
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que ojala te avisen q los datos estan errados
<JoseeAntonioR> que datos?
<JoseeAntonioR> que datos?
<SergioMeneses> los q escribio en castellano
<SergioMeneses> o entendi mal
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: escribi una parte en mayusculas
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, aaaaaaaaaa
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no ando con la totatlidad de mis facultades xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, -> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/154569_3954996273771_1246112554_3651114_1908427028_n.jpg
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: al parecer esta con una resaca terrible
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja neeee normal
<SergioMeneses> es q andaba con unos amigos tomando algo para la sed celebrando un poco ya q es ente semana no se puede hacer desorden
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no alcanzo a subir a la ubucon :S
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: oh, para la proxima sera?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si el otro año en uy
<SergioMeneses> sino dentro de 2 en colombia jajaja
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ubuconla 2015 en peru?
<JoseeAntonioR> jajaja y al proximo uds?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, a ese si fijo! nxvl dijo q tambien se apuntaba... asi q se va a hablar español en la proxima uds
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tambien vas?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: no se
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: este ciclo quiero hacer vaaaaarias cosas
<nxvl> asi que asumo q si
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, nxvl a eso se suman pablo rubianes, alucardni que tambien van a aplicar popr sponsor
<JoseeAntonioR> uuh, menos oportunidades
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, neeeh tenemos q armar lo del blueprint de nosotros
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es para cuando ya estamos aprobados
<SergioMeneses> ademas ud va a ser del boardmembership
<JoseeAntonioR> uh, cierto
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :)
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-19
<JoseeAntonioR> ratasxy: Hola!
<ratasxy> hola JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> ratasxy: como vamos?
<ratasxy> bien, leyendo un poco
<JoseeAntonioR> ratasxy: me alegro :) eres un usuario de Ubuntu hace mucho?
<ratasxy> Si desde hace varios años
<ratasxy> pero no me conecto al canal desde hace mucho
<ratasxy> soy de #aqpglug
<JoseeAntonioR> ratasxy: oh, que bueno! :) es genial tener nuevos miembros en el LoCo
<ratasxy> gracias
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: pong!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ping
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: pong
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, uds al fin cuando van a hacer el evento irc?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se esta coordinando
<JoseeAntonioR> con dante estamos viendo eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, oks oks q por hay chili me pregunto por uds
<SergioMeneses> a ver si uds habin editado la wiki -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom_ES
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no la habiamos llegado a editar
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok ok vale!... es q con chili q es un amigo de mx vamos a darle como mas forma al classroom en español
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, entiendo
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio... q anda haciendo?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: me estaba alistando, para encontrarme con nxvl, pero no me da la llamada
#ubuntu-pe 2012-05-20
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: ping, sabes que marca es la usb key que usa la gente de canonical?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: nop, no idea
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-14
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, en sur america todos somos activos http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#South%20America
<SergioMeneses> aprobados y todo
<SergioMeneses> menos dos paises
<SergioMeneses> y los nuevos
<JoseeAntonioR> hay equipos que ya han sido removidos, pero estaban ahi
<JoseeAntonioR> e.g. algunos en brasil
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si porq los agregaron a la loca por decir asi
<SergioMeneses> andamos solucionando eso con tiago
<JoseeAntonioR> y ese seria un problemilla que tendriamos
<JoseeAntonioR> es una larga discusion, creo que para el jueves debemos tener algunos buenos resultados
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, llevamos un ciclo largo hablando con equipos acerca de esto... y todos dicen q no a la division en ciudades
<JoseeAntonioR> es bien complicado para ser sinceros
<SergioMeneses> entonces no somos una comunidad.... algunos pocos toman desiciones y listo
<SergioMeneses> eso no me gusto
<JoseeAntonioR> por eso se abre una discusion el jueves
<JoseeAntonioR> habra una discusion el jueves
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-16
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, saludos! ubuntu/canonical tiene una plataforma de virtualizacion? asi como redhat, cuando puedas me respondes
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: a que te refieres con plataforma de virtualizacion
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, un sistema para administrar mis maquinas virtuales, monitorizacion y todo eso
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: que es lo que utilizas en rhel?
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, me dijeron q habia una en redhat y pues queria saber si habia una en ubuntu...
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: te refieres a KVM?
<roaksoax> eso seria una plataforma de virtualiacion
<roaksoax> KVM, Xen, lxc, VMWare, VirtualBox
<roaksoax> etc
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, pense que ubuntu tenia algo propio... redhat maneja un enterprise manager no se que jajaja
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: la plataforma de virtualizacion en redhat es KVM
<roaksoax> ellos son upstream I think
<roaksoax> en Ubuntu nuestro default es KVM
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, :O
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, y ubuntu tiene plataformas de monitoreo o administracion sobre esas instancias de kvm?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: landscape?
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: puedes ussar cualquier sotware que sea opensource
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: puedes usar MAAS para hacer deployment
<roaksoax> MAAS+juju = orchestration
<SergioMeneses> ve' si landscape
<roaksoax> monitoreo puedes utilizar ganglia
<roaksoax> nagios
<roaksoax> etc
<SergioMeneses> se agregan las instancias a landscape no me acordaba
<roaksoax> SergioMeneses: si creo que si puedes.. en realidad nunca use landscape :)
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: no pisco for Daviey?
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: haha claro que si hubo
<JoseeAntonioR> :(
<SergioMeneses> jajajaj
<SergioMeneses> definitivamente Daviey es todo un personaje!
<roaksoax> indeed
#ubuntu-pe 2013-05-19
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ping
<prueba> test
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-12
<joros> hola tengo una RAM de 1.5 gb puedo instalar ubuntu de 64 bits
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-13
<esysleyva> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-15
<juanmontoya> kubot es un bot?
<juanmontoya> !wikipedia bonjour
<kubot> juanmontoya: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<juanmontoya> !kubot help
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-16
<juanmontoya> Facebook chat ya no funciona desde pidgin ni empathy :@
#ubuntu-pe 2014-05-17
<roger_> buenas
<roger_> necesito ayuda con la instalacion de ubuntu sobre windows 8
#ubuntu-pe 2016-05-19
<neyderdroid> Hola, Jose estás por ahí?
<neyderdroid> Cuál es el estado del LoCo?
